# Coker announces McGeary vs. Ortiz, and more.



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From Ariel Helwani's Twitter -



> Coker announces Sept. 19 show at SAP Center in San Jose. "Three-tier show." McGeary vs. Ortiz for the LHW title is 1 tier …
> 
> — Ariel Helwani (@arielhelwani) June 19, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bwhahahahaha. 

AND AND AND they are doing a four man one night tournament!! With some of the most boring fighters ever. 

Hahahah god I love Bellator they are going full Japan.

Tito is winning this he's too big and strong to keep getting caught from the guard like Newton did.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tito beating Mcgeary is never going to happen on this planet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think you have to have Tito as the favourite. He's much better on the ground than Newton and we saw that McGeary was way too happy to go to the ground and fight off of his back.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tito isn't better on the ground than Newton. I mean maybe in his prime, but at this level of competition Tito had been passed up..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Did just fall through a time portal to 2005 when Ortiz didn't suck?


----------

